# Medicaid's GF modifier



## kathleenw84 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi, I am researching NPP billing for our physician assistant office billing and wanted more info on medicaid as to this subject.  I came across GF modifier for NP and PA to use to get the 85% pay rate, yet, the info was in a workmen's comp document of medicaid's it appeared.  Is this modifier in use for other situation like non workmen comp situations?  This would be very helpful to know especially since Medicaid does not contract PA's.


----------

